# Lakeview country club..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jun 18, 2017)

Whilst out doing some other photography work I spotted this place out the corner of my eye.i noticed the boards on it.so quickly pulled over.as I walked across to it I thought it's a no go them boards look new.but luckily I found a fairly easy way in.its very modern inside.date of closure was 2016,there are two main rooms.the place was a restraunt and held wedding venues.reading on trip advisor it was not a great place to hold them.it sits above a lake with a path going down.a little hut to sell refreshments and seating area.the club did water sports from here.judging by the canoes and that at the back.and an old Land Rover to take them down.a bit of vandalism in there.bit of tagging and a few broken bits but nothing to bad yet.


----------



## smiler (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice that Mikey, if you'd borrowed a bot you could have got some nice shots of you sinking into the depths, great that you got to it before the pond scum wreck it. Thanks


----------



## smiler (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice that Mikey, if you'd borrowed a boat you could have got some nice shots of you sinking into the depths, great that you got to it before the pond scum wreck it. Thanks


----------



## krela (Jun 18, 2017)

That's a nice chance find!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 18, 2017)

That's a nice find but the place is a bit on the big side making it more expensive to run. Maybe that's why its being abandoned. It still looks promising, restaurant, cafeteria and an area where you can have a drink and look across the lake.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 18, 2017)

Another great find and set Mikey...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you all..smiler you seem to want to drown me a lot lately you cheeky old bugger ha ha


----------



## smiler (Jun 19, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you all..smiler you seem to want to drown me a lot lately you cheeky old bugger ha ha


Nothing personal mate, just pure envy, I get a new knee in August, next year we have to meet up, maybe at the forum get together we can arrange something. 
K


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 19, 2017)

Ha ha I know.but might keep away from water based explores.be great to meet you and put the wrongs to right


----------



## smiler (Jun 19, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Ha ha I know.but might keep away from water based explores.be great to meet you and put the wrongs to right



Shame, I was thinking about one of the sea forts, and Less of OLD, cheeky young sod


----------



## King Al (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool find Mikey! Looks like an interesting little splore


----------



## Gromr (Jun 19, 2017)

Great find! Looks in alright nick too. Great photos as always!


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 20, 2017)

You certainly have a keen eye for spotting them, can't be much left to uncover in norfolk these days that you have not already seen. But somehow you still keep finding them, still looks like it could be bought back to life.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 21, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> You certainly have a keen eye for spotting them, can't be much left to uncover in norfolk these days that you have not already seen. But somehow you still keep finding them, still looks like it could be bought back to life.



I know I keep thinking I have seen everything then there is new bits pop up.can't complain though


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

"Whilst doing some other photography work"...what the hell do you mean???..I bet your camera freaks out when you do that!

A crazy find! I know you went on that slide.


----------

